# Looking for a free "comments " section to put on my website.



## senna (May 2, 2002)

I am wanting to put a comments section on my website so that people can post comments and everyone can view them. 
I have found a few free ones on the web but they are either loaded with adds, people can't post to them or only free for a short amount of time. 
I'm not very good at programming so I would like to stay away from that if possible. Hoping to find something where I can copy the code and put it onto my site. Is this possible?

Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Senna


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

What kinds of scripting does your web hosting service provide? As in, do you know if it is running IIS or Apache? Is PHP installed? There is a lot of stuff out there, but those who know need to know what your server supports.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

you know I am not sure what kind of scripting they offer. I use GoDaddy. I wouldn't know how to impliment the scripting. Or is it somehting that GoDaddy provides for free?
Hope this helps as I am not sure if I answered your question.

Thanks!
Senna


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

GoDaddy offers both Linux and Windows hosting. I use their Linux hosting for my chickshare.com site. Did you pay for a hosting account on top of their domain name fees, or are you using their "free hosting credit"?


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

No, I pay for them to host my account.


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

Ok, when you log into your hosting account, what does it say under your domain name? Here is a screen shot of mine as an example ... what does yours say where mine says "Economy Hosting w/PHP"? 

If you have the same thing, click on "Control Panel", then click on "Value Applications". I haven't used or installed it, but "Advanced Guestbook" should do the trick for you. Just click "Install", GoDaddy will do it for you (usually within 5-15 minutes).

If you don't have the same thing, do you have a control panel?


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

genidiot,
I do have all that and installed the guestbook. Will it tell me how to set it up? Or link to it or whatever to get it working??

Also, What other tools within Value Applications would I want to use. I read a few but not sure what exactly they do.

Thanks so much for your help.

Senna


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

Having the same hosting makes this makes it easier! 

Do you know how to use ftp at all? You don't need to do much, I'm just not sure what the base file for Advanced Guestbook is, though it is most likely "index.php". GoDaddy would have installed it in a directory called something like "AdvancedGuestbook" in your root directory. So, to link it to your site, a line something like in your root index.php ...

```
<a href ="AdvancedGuestbook/index.php">Sign my guestbook!</a>
```
would do the trick.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

I will try this as soon as I get off work. Thanks so much

This is the address:
http://yesterdaysneuz.com/advancedguestbook/index.php

So I guess in dreamweaver I just put i nthe code like you said a

href ="AdvancedGuestbook/index.php">Sign my guestbook

I assume I don't need to put the yesterdaysneuz in there. right?

Senna


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

Yep! I signed it for you!  

You don't have to put "yesterdaysneus" in there if you're linking from a file in the root. If you're linking from elsewhere, you may want to fully qualify (the whole "http:// ...") thing the path.

BTW, I used to live/work (Lexmark) in Lexington. It's been a while, I left in 1995.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

I'll let you know when I get home if this works. Sounds easy enough but I have never linked to a file that out on the "remote" server. Always link from within the folder on my HD or to a different website but never to my remote folder so that is a little sketchy to me.

Lexington is a nice small town. Been here my hole life(37 years). Did you grow up here or just here while working for LexMark? I use to work over off Loudon Ave. but now work for "The Lexington School". Not sure if you are familiar with it or not.
My wife is from the Cinci area. Westchester to be exact.

Senna


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

Do you know if on the comments you can change the header or add apicture to the header?? I see how to change colors and such but not the header.

Thanks,
Senna


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Genidiot,
It worked. Do you use any other programs from GoDaddy? There was one called Gallery wondered if it was any good.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

Cool, remember to mark this post "Solved" (Thread Tools at the top of the page).

My GoDaddy site is primarily a MediaWiki. I installed Noah's Classifieds, but I want it to use the same user information as MediaWiki. I know I *can* code this, but I haven't had time yet, so it's just kind of floating out there. I installed Magnetic Poetry, which is kind of interesting, but I immediately saw about 100 ways to improve it for integration into my wiki, again, I know I *can* do this, but no time yet. I'm thinking of integrating some private phpBB forums, as in, you pay me $X/year, and you can have your own phpBB forum with your own rules, own members, etc., for "cliques". Again, I can integrate it, I just need to do it. That seems the most straight forward easily.

I'm a major geek. I install these things but immediately see a bunch of things I want different, so I don't usually use them "as is".


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

Yea, I was going to install a few to see what they did. 
You can check out my site www.yesterdaysneuz.com
I did check out your site. Very nice. I wish you well with your CaringBridge. She is very precious. I have two boys of my own 6 and 4. Childern are unbelievable. They get through difficult times that me and you probably couldn't.

Take care,
Neuz


----------



## Genidiot (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, she is quite the trooper! With a few exceptions when she's gotten really sick (from the treatment, not the cancer, the cancer is undetectable at this point) it's barely slowed her down. Anyway, you know why I have little time to work on my wiki site and all the things I mentioned. I do a little on my lunch hour, and some when Morgan is in the hospital because the rooms on the hem/onc floor all have internet connections. I admin a wiki at work (intRAnet, employees only) among a thousand other things I do here (C/C++/VB/LabVIEW/PHP/Perl/Lua/database stuff/etc.), so I borrow a little bit of wiki code back and forth. Like, I learn how to do something for my site and do it for work too, or vice versa.

Oh yeah ... I just lived in Lexington while I worked at Lexmark, right after I got out of college (1992-1995).


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Instead of using the preinstalled scripts download them from the originating site, It's nearly as easy to install as is it is through a control panel. The reason being that many have updates and the host may not always have the latest version. There's alos a lot of other things you cab install that are not present in the control panel...

Just for example instead of the Advanced Guestbook you installed I would suggest Lazarus. It's based on the one you installed but adds layers of protection to fight spam..

http://carbonize.co.uk/Lazarus/

I you look around you'll find directions to upgrade the one you installed. It's only a matter of time before the spammers find it and start filling it with their trash.


----------

